# At risk for PTL



## bonnyr (Jul 26, 2010)

I know there's a specific code for observation due to at risk for preterm labor but can't find it.  Anyone have this handy?


----------



## bremo (Jul 28, 2010)

*History of pre-term labor*

v23.41 History of pre-term labor


----------

